# Crusty Eyes



## Peter Ward (Oct 24, 2003)

Hi,

Those engaged in feral pigeon rescue in London have noticed a phenomenon we have not seen before - yellow crusty lumps covering both eyes. The lumps look like sweetcorn kernels (hope that hasn't put you off sweetcorn!) which get bigger and bigger before covering the entire eyes, obviously leaving the birds with little chance of survival other than in a sanctuary.

Anyone any ideas?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Peter,

Sounds like avian pox to me. Are you catching these birds and treating them? They need good supportive care in order to overcome this virus. It is quite contagious, and if it takes hold in the flock, many birds will suffer.

Terry Whatley


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited November 03, 2003).]


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

It's very difficult to say whether this is a repiratory infection or a true eye infection. Those birds have to be caught and put on both an opthalmic ointment and an antibiotic that hits respiratory infections. Try to save as many as you can.


----------



## Peter Ward (Oct 24, 2003)

Many thanks for the replies. Yes, any birds spotted with the condition are picked up immediately and all (touch wood!) have responded well to antibiotic treatment - we were just curious as to what it is. One helper has been rescuing pigeons for 20+ years and has never seen it.

Thank again, Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like Pox to me as well. I am treating two with it right now. Basically, there's not much to give them medicinally, but as Terry stated, they need good supportive care with rest, good nutrition. They lesions will usally crust up and fall off in 2-3 weeks...most of the time, leaving no permanent damage. 

I use an antibiotic eye ointment in the eye as a preventative measure. Good luck! If you have several like this, Pox would be my diagnosis. Actually, they feel worse two weeks prior to getting the lesions, so any others you see weak or not looking right, probably have been exposed and will soon develop the lesions. Bring those in and just give them good supportive care. 

Once they recover from this virus, they are supposed to be immune to it for life.


----------



## Peter Ward (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks. Yes, we tend to pick up any, particularly in Trafalgar Square, that "don’t look right". Often they’re malnourished (particularly youngsters) and there seems to be a lot of Canker about at the moment. There’s a superb sanctuary nearby, where they’re cared for in a wonderful environment and given all the time they need.

The “eye” problem seems to becoming more and more prevalent but at least we know now to look out for it. I’m still a little puzzled as to how, if it’s a virus, it seems to respond to antibiotics, but so long as it does I guess that should be good enough for me!! Good to think they’re immune afterwards though!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update Peter. You are correct .. if this were avian pox (a virus), it wouldn't be cleared up by antibiotics though the treatment may well be saving them from secondary bacterial infections.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

Peter,
Is there any way that you could post a picture of this condition?


----------



## Peter Ward (Oct 24, 2003)

Good point. I don't have any pics but will ask all those involved in rescue work locally to take one next time such a bird appears. Thanks.


----------



## sarahtates (Mar 5, 2014)

I rescued a pigeon with similar yellow crusty eye symptoms, I can post photos. You’re right they do look like sweetcorn kernels! I’m taking this pigeon to the vets this morning (he was rescued late last night).


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

^ Looks like either fungal / yeast infection or start of pigeon pox but he looks a bit old for pox.


----------

